# Computer dreams



## lascavarian (Feb 17, 2018)

EM has mentioned an upgraded main computer board being tested now for release early next year. This board is a vision neural net condensed from SW into HW that should perform about 10x faster than the present board and make FSD closer to reality by strengthening the vision abilities.

Lately I have been thinking about all that computing power resting there all the time I am home and what it could be doing. What a gaming platform for the home! What a security system it! What a powerful local network potentially. VR? And what more might be possible?

Is it possible the real product Tesla has created is a family supercomputer?

Hundreds of thousands of these boards at rest and available many hours of the day and connected to the cellular network and the local WIFI network. Smartphones as nodes. StarLink. So many possibilities.

As just a starting idea, could the car watch the home when parked? Could I use the app to tell the car to raise the garage door so packages can be dropped off in the garage with video confirmation? What else might be possible? Comments?


----------

